# A one board quiver?



## Force9000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well right now I'm pretty much the same as you weight and high wise and I'm riding a 2010 Bataleon Goliath. I absolutely love it, I only ht the park for one or two runs a day though, but I'd say its a great all mountain board. The TBT they have is pretty cool to.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arbor Blacklist 154. Done.


Or for more options: Nitro Pro One Off's 153/56, 152/55 Flow Era, 154 Burton Sherlock, 154 Salomon Grip, 154 Signal Park Flat. Done again.

Blacklist cause it seriously is that good. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Arbor Blacklist Used and Reviewed

Pro One Off The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Nitro Kooley Pro One Off Used and Reviewed

Era is a great all mountain freestyle stick, I had a ton of fun crushing it on this one.

Sherlock is more of a powder freestyle ride, but does really well in the park too.

Grip is a twin with a longer nose tip, so directional float in pow but twin performance in the park. Bamboo snap sweet.

Park Flat. Twin, Flat, Soft, still snappy. Probably the softest of what I have recommended. But it actually has slightly bigger tips than average for a park board so the float is solid. It's playable, jumpable, jibbable, sweetness.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Just a quick question about the blacklist, I have size 9.5 feet, wear Nike ZF1, since the blacklist is midwide would it be too wide for my feet, or would it not be very noticeable?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It didn't hinder me at all in my 9's.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Arbor Blacklist 154. Done.
> 
> 
> Or for more options: Nitro Pro One Off's 153/56, 152/55 Flow Era, 154 Burton Sherlock, 154 Salomon Grip, 154 Signal Park Flat. Done again.
> ...


The blacklist sounds like more of a park board. Does it still float well in the pow?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Arbor Blacklist 154. Done.
> 
> Or for more options: Nitro Pro One Off's 153/56, 152/55 Flow Era, 154 Burton Sherlock, 154 Salomon Grip, 154 Signal Park Flat. Done again.


2nd on the Blacklist (don't get caught up when a brand's website says "park" or "twin" some can still rip the rest of the hill up).
2nd on the Era
2nd on the Sherlock
2nd on the Grip
Possible addition Ride Machete

Anything with rocker is going to give you a little more rise/float in powder...until you get waist deep, I wouldn't focus too much on the "pow capabilities" of the board.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

lib-tech TRS or attack banana?


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned YES snowboards. They have camber between the feet for stability and rocker past the bindings for float in pow--at least a few of their models would fit the bill for a park/freestyle/powder board. Personally I am looking at the YES Great Beauties and Big City for a freestyle powder board that is stable on groomers and park jumps.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Arbor Blacklist 154. Done.


ok so i think ill get the blacklist. seems awesome enough. only a couple more questions. will this board fit my 11.5 boots? and isnt 154 a little short for a 6 foot guy or is there a reason its 154?


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 5'11 and 190 pounds and ride a Blacklist 160. Its the magic carpet of snow


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The weight range on the 154 Blacklist is 114-194lbs, and the 160 is 126-206lbs. so you could ride either at 150lbs. However you said you wanted to get into the park and take it everywhere, that means (to me) 154cm. You would despise a 160 in the park, and probably not enjoy the 157 very much either.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i vote lib tech attack banana 159


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> The weight range on the 154 Blacklist is 114-194lbs, and the 160 is 126-206lbs. so you could ride either at 150lbs. However you said you wanted to get into the park and take it everywhere, that means (to me) 154cm. You would despise a 160 in the park, and probably not enjoy the 157 very much either.


would i still be able to fit a XL binding?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

explorerD said:


> would i still be able to fit a XL binding?


Depending on stance width and angles, yes. At an 11.5 boot you will be good with almost any angle if you stance is wider than reference (in this case 22"). I would assume that your stance is wider than that, especially since you want to get into the park.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Let us know how the billy goat rides on the review section SnoWolf


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

JVee said:


> I'm 5'11 and 190 pounds and ride a Blacklist 160. Its the magic carpet of snow


Hows the flex? Is it still playfull being a 160? I got a heritage for pow and bombing groomers, im looking for something more playfull, trying to decide between the 154 and 157.


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> i vote lib tech attack banana 159


Yup. 10 characters also.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Attack Banana $580
Blacklist $420

Oops.


----------



## Kesson (Nov 25, 2011)

Arbor Blacklist Review - 2012 Snowboard Reviews - Board Insiders - YouTube

It sounds like the blacklist is a good choice. They're riding the 157 in the video. You could probably be happy with either the 154 or 157. I'm a similar build but a little bigger, 6'2", 160lb. and I'd probably go 157. Just depends on what you think you will be riding more of, park or pow.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

explorerD said:


> ok so i think ill get the blacklist. seems awesome enough. only a couple more questions. will this board fit my 11.5 boots? and isnt 154 a little short for a 6 foot guy or is there a reason its 154?


it will fit 11.5's easily. its a midwide. also, board length has more to do with weight over height. you said you're about 150 lbs, so the 154 is good for that weight. i would ride a 157 since i weigh about 180, even though im about 5'11"


----------

